# Altima 3.5 engine repleacement / swap



## AltiM3.5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have Altima 02 3.5 with 131.000
Betwenn oil changes I need to add 1/4 - 1/2 of oil 
(no leaks)

I'm putting 30k miles on the car every year and I think engine replacement is 
the way to go but I'm not sure about a price of such adventure... 

In any case I'm starting to look for new engine 

Does anyone know decent nissan shop (NJ area) that would do engine replacement ?
Can I use 04 - 06 engines without need of any modifications ? 
Can I use SE-R + with 6 speed and still keep mods to at the minimum ?

Marc


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

AltiM3.5 said:


> I have Altima 02 3.5 with 131.000
> Betwenn oil changes I need to add 1/4 - 1/2 of oil
> (no leaks)
> 
> ...


You're using 1/4 to 1/2 litre between oil changes? That's really not bad at all. The VQ is know for using a little oil and considering your mileage, that hardly seems excessive. How does the car run?

John


----------



## AltiM3.5 (Jan 15, 2008)

1/4 - 1/2 gallon = 1 - 2 liter 
Car runs OK I did get check engine light 2 times (code was pointing at emissions) but simple reset 
seems to hold for about 6 months now.

Designer of oil stick for this engine needs to be fired

Marc


----------

